# Apache 2.2.15 + PHP 5.2.13 segfault

## MP_

Hi All,

this problem has been driving me crazy for the last week. I have upgraded a system to the hardened 10.0 profile on an amd64 system. The result is that with optimized code, apache processes hang at some point, and as apache processes reach MaxClients, it doesn't answer clients. With debug symbols, the processes segfault and quit, greatly degrading performance. On top of this, when php code does run, it logs a ton of memory leaks and canary mismatches.

I have followed the Gentoo Debug howto to the letter, and re-compiled everything with "emerge -aev apache php" with the CFLAGS mentioned in the howto, yet when I attach gdb to the forked process, it doesn't show any debug symbols, just the hex garbage with a lot of ??s.

Any help is greatly appreciated.  :Smile: 

----------

## MP_

So far I have found this document about debugging on a hardened system. It at least solves the missing debug symbols problem.

----------

